# Which lawn insect/pest is this?



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

My lawn has a bunch of these webs with holes bored in the middle. Looks like 6 or 8 of them over a 7,000 sq ft area. Only a few have holes in the center. The others do not have a hole bored, it's just the webbing, which is very fine and fragile. Only noticeable when wet. Spiders?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Appropriately enough, it's called a Grass Spider. They're pretty common around here.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Makes sense, I've seen a few of them around the perimeter of the house.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Makes sense, I've seen a few of them around the perimeter of the house.


----------

